# Looking for an Audi S4, A6, or allroad with 2.7T engine to test fit Carbon Fiber engine covers



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Our new Freedom Design carbon fiber engine cover set for the 2.7T engine has been selling well, but we recently had one fitment complaint. Going back to other customers that purchased the same cover set yielded no problems. 
We would like to try to determine if there are any unknown fitment issues. The S4 that we used to design and fit the prototype parts on show no fitment issues, but we would like to test fit them on a random car.
Contact [email protected] if you are interested and will be available during business hours. We would need the car for about 15-30 minutes and compensation can be discussed.


----------



## ELECTRODYNE (Apr 30, 2002)

Accidentally posted from my alter ego


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

you can send em to me and i'll make sure they fit


----------



## ELECTRODYNE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

Deal!


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Looking for an Audi S4, A6, or allroad with 2.7T engine to test fit Carbon ... (john1552)*

As a heavy poster on Audiworld as well as Fourtitude, I would be happy to help you with this project. I can also provide you with high res. digital pictures (Nikon D70) once installed on my allroad. I will also be happy to post the oictures in my signature for a time while on Audiworld and Fourtitude.
Please feel free to e-mail me.
[email protected]
Thank you,
Paul (Paulroad) Bernstein


_Modified by paulsb01 at 11:18 PM 7-25-2005_


----------

